# Wie finde ich mich in der MSDN zurecht?



## Norbert Eder (2. Mai 2004)

Nachdem es immer wieder vorkommt, dass das was man sucht im Microsofts Developer Network nicht gefunden wird, hier ein paar wichtige Tipps, die bestimmt helfen.

*Klassen*
Benötigst Du Informationen zu Klassen, dann gib den Klassennamen einfach in das Suchfeld ein. Am besten verwendest Du hier den voll qualifizierten Namen, das heißt, Du gibst den Namespace mit an. Als Beispiel willst Du nach der Klasse ArrayList suchen, dann gib folgendes ins Suchfeld ein:


```
System.Collections.ArrayList
```

Auf der Ergebnisseite erhältst Du dann relativ genaue Hits. Hinter jedem Eintrag ist auch angeführt aus welchem Bereich der Beitrag kommt (.NET Framework, Developers Guide) usw.

Auf den Seiten zu den entsprechenden Klassen findest Du dann auf der linken Seite immer die zugehörigen weiterführenden Links. Hier kannst Du Dir zum Beispiel ansehen, welche Methoden die Klasse bietet, welche Events usw.

*Methoden*
Willst Du Informationen über eine bestimmte Methode? Dann suche entweder nach dem Methodennamen, der gebe ihn zusammen mit der verwendeten Klasse an. In unserem Fall ArrayList möchtest Du wissen was genau die Add()-Methode tut und wie sie verwendet wird, dann suche nach:


```
ArrayList.Add
```

Der erste Eintrag in der MSDN wäre genau das was Du suchst. 

*Beispiele*
Bei den meisten Klassen und Methoden finden sich auch immer wieder ausführliche Code-Beispiele. Diese können zwar in vielen Fällen nicht 1:1 kopiert werden, was aber nicht tragisch ist. Diese sollen lediglich zeigen, wie es funktioniert.

*Informationen auf der Seite*
Wenn Ihr Euch eine entsprechende MSDN-Seite genauer anseht, findet Ihr ganz unten auch immer eine kleine Linksammlung. Hier wird auf den entsprechenden Namespace verwiesen, auf die wichtigsten Methoden und auf weiterführende Informationen. Es lohnt sich also wirklich diesen Links zu folgen und sich einzulesen.

*Wichtig*
Ich möchte hier nochmals betonen, dass das MSDN sicherlich die wichtigste Anlaufstelle für .NET-Entwickler sein sollte, da sehr viele Informationen geboten werden und diese auch meist ausreichen. Durch diese Informationen kann dann auch gezielt im Internet gesucht bzw. gefragt werden.

Ich hoffe, dass Euch diese Post ein wenig weiterhilft.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (2. Mai 2004)

*Google und die MSDN*
Solltet ihr zu den Personen gehören die Google als Startseite haben (wie ich z.b.) und ihr schnell was in der MSDN finden wollen nutzt gleich google.
Die Suche hacn Klassen und deren Methoden geht recht einfach.



> HttpWebRequest site:msdn.microsoft.com



Dies Suchquery liefert euch als erstes Ergebnis die Seite zur Klasse HttpWebRequest in der MSDN, gefolgt von den einzelnen Members. Dies funktioniert mit allen anderne Klassen und Methoden. Nur passt auf, das die Ergebnisse nicht nach longhorn.msdn.microsoft.com linken.


----------



## goela (6. September 2004)

Sorry für die Kritik - aber ist einfach Fact! Die MSDN wird von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe schlechter! Ich weiss wovon ich spreche! Habe schliesslich mit Visual C++ 1.0 begonnen und bin nun bei Visual Studio 2003 angelangt!

Die MSDN verwende ich eigenlich fast gar nicht mehr! Suche meine Antworten ausschliesslich nur noch über Google!
Oftmals gelange ich zwar auf die Microsoft Homepage (also MSDN). Der Umweg über Google finde ich trotzdem schneller!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. September 2004)

Bei vielen der Probleme hier können durch ein einfaches blicken in die MSDN, beziehungsweise in den Dokumentationsbrowser, gelöst werden.
Alle Methoden und Eigenschaften der Klassen sind angeführt, und beschrieben wozu sie dienen.

Was sind denn deine Kritikpunkte an der MSDN? Kannte sie früher nicht, verwende sie erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit, verglichen mit dir.

Muss aber zugeben, die MSDN Suche verwende ich auch nicht. Sondern im Google-Suchfeld bei Firefox, oder unter Linux wo ich Google als Startseite habe (dort wird sie bei mir auch bei neuen Tabs geöffnet, die Startseite.) suche ich nach der entsprechenden Klasse, aber auf den Seiten der MSDN



> Class DateTime site:msdn.microsoft.com


----------



## Norbert Eder (7. September 2004)

Ich verwende die MSDN schon recht lange, zwar auch noch nicht ganz so lange wie du, da ich erst recht spät auf den M$-Zug aufgesprungen bin, aber seit VB 3 verwende ich es. Und ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sie schlechter geworden wäre.

Immerhin gibt es zu nahezu allen Methoden Beispiele die die Verwendung zeigen und beschreiben. Es gibt zahlreiche technische Hintergrund-Artikel, die das Verstehen einfacher machen. 

Jedoch ist es des öfteren so, dass einem nicht alles vorgekaut wird, sondern der Programmierer sich einige Artikel durchlesen muss, um bestimmte Dinge verstehen zu können. Und genau dies ist Sinn und Zweck der Sache. 

Programmierer, die sich alles vorkauen lassen müssen, sind keine guten Programmierer und werden es auch in den seltensten Fällen werden. Als Anlaufstelle und zum Herausfinden, wonach eigentlich gesucht wird und wo sich die Probleme befinden, ist die MSDN sehr gut. Manche Fragen werden natürlich nicht beantwortet, gehen aber meist aus dem Kontext hervor bzw. lassen sich die Antworten durch das vermittelte Wissen leicht finden (neue korrekte Stichworte etc.).

Im Laufe vieler Diskussionen und Gespräche (vor allem über die MSDN), bin ich immer wieder darauf gestoßen, dass jeder gerne alles in der MSDN hätte. Sprich alle Lösungswege. Dass es für ein Problem jedoch mehrere Wege der Lösung gibt wäre es ja nur verwirrend alle möglichen Wege in der MSDN aufzuzeigen. Die Verwendung von Methoden und deren Beschreibung (sowie die Beschreibung der Properties und Events) sollte doch eigentlich vollkommen reichen.

Wenn ich zurück denke, damals (hehe), als das Internet noch nicht so stark verbreitet war, wurden auch Lösungen ohne Google, ohne Online-MSDN gefunden. Es war mit mehr Aufwand verbunden, ja, aber dafür war der Lerneffekt wesentlich höher. Und auf diesen kommt es an, soll ein guter Entwickler geformt werden.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## goela (7. September 2004)

1. Leider musste ich vermehrt feststellen, dass es von Version zu Version die Beispiele dünner und schlechter werden (deshalb muss man mehr grübeln um das Beispiel nachzuvollziehen -> man wird ein viel besserer Programmierer)
2. Musste vermehrt "dead links" feststellen. (Habe leider kein Beispiel zur Hand) (MSDN ist komplett installiert - daran liegt es nicht)
3. Einbindung der MSDN in Visual Studio ist buggy! Früher funktionierte ein markieren eines Textes und Aufrufen der MSDN per F1 wunderbar und die gewünschte Hilfe wurde aufgelistet bzw. die zugehörige Auswahl! Heute geht dies in den seltesten Fälle - und nicht nur auf meinem Rechner (ist bei uns in der Entwicklung auf mehreren Rechner so)!
4. Die MSDN ist einiges langsamer geworden - liegt aber einfach an der Komplexität der Hilfe

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner die MSDN nicht mehr installiert sondern, wenn ich die MSDN brauche, dann via Browser - so bin ich immer aktuell! Klar  wohl dem, der eine Flatrate hat.

Heute kann selbst ein guter Programmierer nicht mehr alles wissen, denn die Systeme bzw. Programmiersprachen werden immer komplexer! Damit sind gute Beispiele einfach hilfreich auch wenn diese auf den ersten Blick banal erscheinen.


----------

